# Rod Liddle, form a queue...



## Libertad (Jan 26, 2012)

To take this cunt out:

http://politicalscrapbook.net/2012/01/rod-liddle-disabled-the-sun/


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 26, 2012)

Innit, that fucker needs to be butchered for writing that shit. Hack the cunt up with a meat cleaver.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd like to lace his eyes together with meat skewer and let him find his own way home.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 26, 2012)

Libertad said:


> I'd like to lace his eyes together with meat skewer and let him find his own way home.



There are loads of people who get their eyeballs turned into kababs and then fake it like they're really hurt just to get money from the state. They should all be put in death camps of course.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 26, 2012)

There's no need for him to fake disability for money. He seems to make plenty by splurging out the first piece of reactionary shit that comes into his head. On the other hand, he is clearly just looking to wind people up. I hope some disabled charities make serious complaints about his claim that it is "fashionable" to be disabled.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 26, 2012)

Can you imagine what a thick, worthless clump of filth you'd have to be to read shit like that and agree with it? I'm in favour of withdrawing all benefits from such people. Like the benefit of oxygen for example.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 26, 2012)

I pretended to have cerebral palsy the other day just to fit in, cos everyone else wos doing it to be fashionable.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Innit, that fucker needs to be butchered for writing that shit. Hack the cunt up with a meat cleaver.


Far too kind, far too clean, he should suffer more first.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 26, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Can you imagine what a thick, worthless clump of filth you'd have to be to read shit like that and agree with it?



Quite a lot of people do. But you mustn't call them nasty names like that. Have you learned nothing from posting here? It's snobbish, some of them are working class. Their reactionary hatred is "structural". Condemning ignorant right wing bilge is "liberal".


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWqvWFUj51k#t=04m36s


----------



## TruXta (Jan 26, 2012)

You certainly seem to take your tagline seriously taffy.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 26, 2012)

there's some libdem vermin spouting this shit right now on QT.

clap clap clap cunts.


----------



## treelover (Jan 26, 2012)

rang the PCC today, they have had a number of complaints, disabled people should have been invited to the Levinson enquiry on press standards...


----------



## Wilf (Jan 26, 2012)

As someone who has fibromyalgia, to be honest I've never wished it someone else - till now.  The mindset that could produce this bile is astonishing. What's his next target, rape victims?


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 26, 2012)

he should be shot with balls of his own dung


----------



## spirals (Jan 26, 2012)

M.E being a made up disease  Not according the the world health organisation. That article made me cry


----------



## Wilf (Jan 26, 2012)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Quite a lot of people do. But you mustn't call them nasty names like that. Have you learned nothing from posting here? It's snobbish, some of them are working class. Their reactionary hatred is "structural". Condemning ignorant right wing bilge is "liberal".


Is this the thing you think most important to discuss on this thread?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 26, 2012)

no trial


----------



## Libertad (Jan 27, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> no trial



Agreed Citizen.
I would willingly do time for levelling this cunt. After all the condemned man has nothing to fear.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 27, 2012)

while he may be the scum that wrote this vomit lets remember theres an editor that passed it as fit to print .


----------



## Wilf (Jan 27, 2012)

Suppose he must have thought Clarkson was making all the running when it comes to splenetic gobshiteism.  In fact, this kind of bile, by comparison, makes Clarkson look witty, humane and articulate.  Quite a job you've done there Rod.  What a dirty little man he is.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 27, 2012)

i think even clarkson would be appalled at that shite


----------



## Libertad (Jan 27, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rod_Liddle

A fucking Labour party member?


----------



## Libertad (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.pcc.org.uk/complaints/form.html

I doubt that he'll be censured.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 27, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> i think even clarkson would be appalled at that shite



Really? How many people do you know who are on the DLA who have fuck all wrong with them? I know quite a few currently and have known any number over the years. It is almost an art form round here.

having said that, the witch-hunt at the minute is, as per usual, cack-handed and abusing many genuine people. I attended a tribunal last year, acting on behalf of a friend who had had his DLA stopped at the stroke of a pen. He had his reinstated and back-dated 7 months but it was a very intimidating experience.

Of course if Liddle actually bothered to differentiate a little - instead of being grossly offensive to genuine people - he would not generate the public outcry he craves.


----------



## treelover (Jan 27, 2012)

ah, the underserving/deserving dichotomy, funny to see 'left wing' posters use it,

are you a doctor?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 27, 2012)

You're all being totally unfair to Liddle, he's a brave, brave man daring to say what many aren't.


----------



## treelover (Jan 27, 2012)

generalenquiries @levesoninquiry.org.uk

found an email for the Levinson enquiry, disabled media representation doesn't seem to covered

btw, that site, political scrapbook is ace, don't need to go on the dreadful socialist unity one anymore for my fix...


----------



## LiamO (Jan 27, 2012)

treelover said:


> ah, the underserving/deserving dichotomy, funny to see 'left wing' posters use it,
> 
> are you a doctor?


Don't be a silly billy. I simply live in an area where defrauding the british State has long been regarded as a perfectly legitimate activity, in fact almost a patriotic duty (and even better if you get a claim on the other side of the border and get a few bob off the Staters too). I was questioning the authenticity of CR's 'outrage' given that he would also know many people who have successfully defrauded the State for many years.

My other point is that the piss-takers (and the articulate) are good at it. They study it and compare notes.

Just recently a friend thought he and his wife were right in the shit with the tax credits mob. He was immediately given free insider advice from the Bar(stool) Association... and reassured that 'sure if the worst comes to the worst and you get prosecuted... and get your names in the paper... your social standing can only go up round here'.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 27, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Don't be a silly billy. I simply live in an area where defrauding the british State has long been regarded as a perfectly legitimate activity, in fact almost a patriotic duty (and even better if you get a claim on the other side of the border and get a few bob off the Staters too). I was questioning the authenticity of CR's 'outrage' given that he would also know many people who have successfully defrauded the State for many years.
> 
> My other point is that the piss-takers (and the articulate) are good at it. They study it and compare notes.
> 
> Just recently a friend thought he and his wife were right in the shit with the tax credits mob. He was immediately given free insider advice from the Bar(stool) Association... and reassured that 'sure if the worst comes to the worst and you get prosecuted... and get your names in the paper... your social standing can only go up round here'.



Cool story bro. Now do one.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 27, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Cool story bro. Now do one.



Kiss my cock, you 'worthy' cunt.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 27, 2012)

Libertad said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rod_Liddle
> 
> A fucking Labour party member?


 
Are you shocked there are reactionary filth in the LP?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 27, 2012)

The main problem with the Liddle piece isnt the speculation that some people swing the lead in a claim. In fact this goes back to the last tory government where disability claims were used as a means of keeping dole figures down.

While we should guard against fraud we should also be careful not to punish by deed or opinion the deserving many because of the bullshitting few.

This is a line Liddle has certainly crossed in his claim that it is* "fashionable to be disabled"*. This unspeakable comment goes far beyond the standard whinge at a few fiddlers. I hope that as many disabled people in the country as possible follow that up as a line of serious complaint against the nasty shit and the disgusting rag for which he writes.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 27, 2012)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Quite a lot of people do. But you mustn't call them nasty names like that. Have you learned nothing from posting here? It's snobbish, some of them are working class. Their reactionary hatred is "structural". Condemning ignorant right wing bilge is "liberal".



Christ you're a dishonest twat.


----------



## Athos (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't make up my mind. Does Liddle believe this? Or is just churning out 'controversial' articles because they're more marketable? Surely anyone who can string a sentence together can't possibly believe that some of the illnesses he mentioned are made up.


----------



## Athos (Jan 27, 2012)

And surely he's not stupid enough to miss the difference between people faking that they have an illness, and illnesses themselves being fake.


----------



## Apathy (Jan 27, 2012)

http://twitter.com/#!/charltonbrooker/status/6376567303


----------



## LiamO (Jan 27, 2012)

Athos said:


> And surely he's not stupid enough to miss the difference between people faking that they have an illness, and illnesses themselves being fake.



I don't know if it's a) stupidity; b) a warped perception as a result of always being surrounded by like-minded chaps at the 19th hole or c) he knows the difference but does not give a fuck who he offends as long as he gets to his (reactionary) audience.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jan 27, 2012)

People shouldn't give Liddle's trolling more attention, just because he happens to write for the Sun.


----------



## xenon (Jan 27, 2012)

Athos said:


> I can't make up my mind. Does Liddle believe this? Or is just churning out 'controversial' articles because they're more marketable? Surely anyone who can string a sentence together can't possibly believe that some of the illnesses he mentioned are made up.



Does it matter? He deserves a disabling either way.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 27, 2012)

Naturally, the brain-dead Delingpole penned this pile of shite in defence of Liddle.



> Disability; anti-racism; diversity; anti-homophobia; anti sex-discrimination; etc: every one of these has its specialist lobby group which considers it its bounden duty to screw the economy for as much as it possibly can. Sometimes it does so directly, through entirely unnecessary government offshoots like the Equality and Human Rights Commission; sometimes it does so indirectly, via all the various forms of swingeing anti-discrimination legislation and regulation and inconvenience imposed on private business.
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/j.../the-fake-disabled-are-crippling-our-economy/



Many of the comments are much, much worse.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 27, 2012)

ExtraRefined said:


> People shouldn't give Liddle's trolling more attention, just because he happens to write for the Sun.


You can make your own mind up whether you want to challenge it and you challenge it from all kinds of positions (obviously). However disabled people are under attack and a lot people are terrified that Atos are going to rip them off, in some cases leading to the loss of Motability cars and the rest.  The attack that he's part of has real consequences for real people. That's why it's worth getting stuck in.  And that remains true regardless of how many people have been edged onto sickness/disability benefits by previous governments.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 27, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Cool story bro. Now do one.



LameO is just a dickless Rod Liddle.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 27, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Suppose he must have thought Clarkson was making all the running when it comes to splenetic gobshiteism. In fact, this kind of bile, by comparison, makes Clarkson look witty, humane and articulate. Quite a job you've done there Rod. What a dirty little man he is.


 
Clarkson plays to the crowd and hes very good at it. No One truly takes him seriously.

Liddle is a nasty hateful fuck without the argueably iffy tongue in cheek version of anatagonistic humour that Clarkson manages to retain


----------



## Libertad (Jan 27, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Kiss my cock, you 'worthy' cunt.



I think it highly unlikely that I'd be able to find your cock.

'Worthy'? I have a vested interest in this whole disablism debate. I'm terminally ill, thanks to an NHS fuck-up, but not prepared to go down without taking at least one of these cunts with me.
I've got form Liam and should I manage to find your cock it would give me great pleasure to stick it in your mouth.

Enough of a bite for ya?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't wait for miss world this year. After the bikini round they're going to have a disability section where their coolness can really shine through.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 27, 2012)

One major goal of this sort of thing is to get liberals saying "well of course there are some people who cheat the system but this is going too far", framing all talk of disabilities and benefits in terms of people cheating them.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 27, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Christ you're a dishonest twat.



I'm afraid not. A poster called people who believe this "thick, dishonest clumps of filth". The piece was in The Sun. Imagine I used language like that about Sun readers and your level of righteous indignation if I did. Try not to be a dishonest twat when doing so.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 27, 2012)

Another huge swathe of people for Rod and his ilk to target. What an absolute tosser.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 27, 2012)

Libertad said:


> I've got form Liam and should I manage to find your cock it would give me great pleasure to stick it in your mouth.


Well if you have 'form' you won't be expecting me to patronise you by folding either a) cos you are terminally ill or b) cos your internet threat is so scary.



Libertad said:


> 'Worthy'? I have a vested interest in this whole disablism debate. I'm terminally ill, thanks to an NHS fuck-up, but not prepared to go down without taking at least one of these cunts with me.



I understand you are angry, but I suggest projecting it onto me won't help.

As for 'taking at least one of these cunts with me'... perhaps we could have a Poll?

But what, _specifically_, did I say that you object to so much? Not what did you read into it? not what do you think I said? but what exactly did I _say_ that set you off?

I take it you are not going to waste our time arguing that my post was, in and of itself, 'disablist'?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 27, 2012)

Libertad said:


> I'd like to lace his eyes together with meat skewer and let him find his own way home.



You'd only give the jaded old soak the horn.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 27, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> One major goal of this sort of thing is to get liberals saying "well of course there are some people who cheat the system but this is going too far", framing all talk of disabilities and benefits in terms of people cheating them.


Absolutely.  When you react to Liddle et al on behalf of 'the genuine' you've done a crucial bit of the government's work for them.  It's not only giving ground on numbers, suggesting there are a significant number of 'cheats' - and also saying that conditions like ME and fybro are questionable *conditions* - it also validates the whole exercise of _*reassessing*_ everyone.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 27, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Innit, that fucker needs to be butchered for writing that shit. Hack the cunt up with a meat cleaver.



As I said here, he should meet his death *"slowly"*.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 27, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Really? How many people do you know who are on the DLA who have fuck all wrong with them? I know quite a few currently and have known any number over the years. It is almost an art form round here.



If you're able to sustain an act for 24/7, fooling any and all investigations, then you're worth the very maximum of £137 per week that you're "milking", especially as you could make far more as an actor.

Reality is that whenever the government have set out to quantify DLA fraud, they've arrived at roughly the same figure of 0.5 to 0.6 of one percent, regardless of how many frauds who'd be obvious assets to the RSC live round your way.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 27, 2012)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> I'm afraid not. A poster called people who believe this "thick, dishonest clumps of filth". The piece was in The Sun. Imagine I used language like that about Sun readers and your level of righteous indignation if I did. Try not to be a dishonest twat when doing so.



And so it continues. First, that poster didn't appear to be claiming that saying those words would somehow aid the antifascist cause, which is what you said about your "they can't spell properly lol" strategy to defeat the far right. Second, the two things are not comparable. And obviously so. One insults people for their beliefs. The other insults them for illiteracy.

So can you try not to lie through your teeth in your next post please.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 27, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> One major goal of this sort of thing is to get liberals saying "well of course there are some people who cheat the system but this is going too far", framing all talk of disabilities and benefits in terms of people cheating them.



And ignoring the fairly plentiful evidence that fraudulent claims are minimal (despite Liam's knowledge of "quite a few" frauds).


----------



## Wilf (Jan 27, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Reality is that whenever the government have set out to quantify DLA fraud, they've arrived at roughly the same figure of 0.5 to 0.6 of one percent, regardless of how many frauds who'd be obvious assets to the RSC live round your way.



Yep.  And of the 'fraudulent' how many are using their fraud to just get by. The % who fraud their way to 'lavish lifestyles' or whatever the Sun will call it, is a shrinkingly irrelevant figure. It's not my system and I'm not going to let my response to this attack be defined by categories created by the very people making the attack.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 27, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Reality is that whenever the government have set out to quantify DLA fraud, they've arrived at roughly the same figure of 0.5 to 0.6 of one percent, regardless of how many frauds who'd be obvious assets to the RSC live round your way.



They are not frauds... it is a legitimate art form .... but I take your general point.

Tell me this. Do you think it is _possible_ for a grown-up discussion to take place on Urban on a subject such as this? It just seems to me that just as the tories and the labourite right insist on seeing everything through the jaundiced prism of 'everybody's at it and we all have to foot the bill', the Left insist on adopting a peurile 'fraudsters are a propaganda invention' position.

I was a little flippant above when referring to people seeing it as a 'patriotic duty' of course. I grew up in England and know it was rampant there as well in some working-class communities. Anyone getting their knickers in a twist over the veracity of that statement should spend more time in the Bookies and less time in books. I have never attempted to take any 'moral high ground' on this... the (many) people I knew who were 'doing the double' or even had entirely fictitious afflictions were just doing the best they could with the hand life had dealt them. they did not invent Capitalism, they weere just trying to survive it.

I remember one site I was on in the early 80's and the Dole raided it - practically everyone scattered, even a few who were not signing on themselves ran because they did not want to be the one explaining where every other cunt had gone. I am well aware that the Black Economy suits the ruling class, but denying it's existence 9as the Left tended to do back then) undermined the Left's credibility IMO (not that it had too much credibility to start with!)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 27, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Absolutely. When you react to Liddle et al on behalf of 'the genuine' you've done a crucial bit of the government's work for them. It's not only giving ground on numbers, suggesting there are a significant number of 'cheats' - and also saying that conditions like ME and fybro are questionable *conditions* - it also validates the whole exercise of _*reassessing*_ everyone.



It's like the Tories have learnt nothing from recent history. We (people with long-term illnesses and/or disabilities) remember previous attempts to push the majority of claimants into reassessment, the Benefits Integrity Project being the most egregious one. We *know* that the end-purpose isn't to minimise fraud, but to minimise claims _per se_. We also remember the eventual public outcry when a critical mass of clusterfucks were reached w/r/t reassessments under the B.I.P., and Joe Public realised that, rather than frauds being busted, disabled people (including, as I recall, several paraplegics and quadraplegics) were being hung out to dry. It's not so easy to believe that every disabled person is a scrounging cunt when that nice guy with the mobility scooter down the road has just had his money stopped for arbitrary reasons that are seemingly unrelated to his illness.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 27, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Yep. And of the 'fraudulent' how many are using their fraud to just get by. The % who fraud their way to 'lavish lifestyles' or whatever the Sun will call it, is a shrinkingly irrelevant figure. It's not my system and I'm not going to let my response to this attack be defined by categories created by the very people making the attack.



I get high mobility and high care. That's a "fortune" of less than £140 a week, which is supposed to compensate for the additional costs of my disability. The mobility component just about covers 4 "there and back" trips to the local high street. The care component would buy me a whole 3 hours of care a week, if my wife wasn't willing to be my carer (although G-d knows how she puts up with it). The whole idea of a lavish lifestyle makes me laugh. Most of our consumer electronics were purchased 2nd-hand, and most of the white goods have been repaired at least once. We save long and hard to make sure we have a little bit put by in case something breaks, and the last 2 holidays we had (2008 and 2011, both to Berlin) both required 3 years of saving to afford, and it's not even as if, if you *were* a fraud, you could have a lavish lifestyle on that extra less that £140 a week. Even on top of JSA or IB/ESA, you're still going to be sitting on or just above the poverty line.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 27, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> And so it continues. First, that poster didn't appear to be claiming that saying those words would somehow aid the antifascist cause, which is what you said about your "they can't spell properly lol" strategy to defeat the far right. Second, the two things are not comparable. And obviously so. One insults people for their beliefs. The other insults them for illiteracy.
> 
> So can you try not to lie through your teeth in your next post please.



Oh. you didn't answer the question. What happened on that other thread is redolent of attacks on me in the past not related to anti fascism (though not made by you to be fair). I am far more concerned about beliefs than literacy as I made clear many many times, but it didn't suit your narrative. I also made clear that one ought to expect half decent English use from self styled English "patriots".

Try not to evade the question in your next post please.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 27, 2012)

LiamO said:


> They are not frauds... it is a legitimate art form .... but I take your general point.
> 
> Tell me this. Do you think it is _possible_ for a grown-up discussion to take place on Urban on a subject such as this? It just seems to me that just as the tories and the labourite right insist on seeing everything through the jaundiced prism of 'everybody's at it and we all have to foot the bill', the Left insist on adopting a peurile 'fraudsters are a propaganda invention' position.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but we know that - and we know that some versions of the left have an absurdly heroic and patronising view of working class life.  But what's the point of trotting all that out in _*this*_ debate?  As VP has said, Cameron isn't interested in rooting out the 'undeserving', he's after cutting claims and the bill to the state.  It will be a loss to the whole working class - desrving/undeserving, Stakhanovite/scally - if and when this all goes through.


----------



## treelover (Jan 27, 2012)

Disabled People Action and Uk uncut are doing a protest tomorrow in London, i do wonder if they will get the sympathy they got in the mid 90's, but yes, the Condems will over reach themselves, we are not the US yet...


----------



## LiamO (Jan 27, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Yeah, but we know that - and we know that some versions of the left have an absurdly heroic and patronising view of working class life. But what's the point of trotting all that out in _*this*_ debate?



fair enuff. If Libertad had posted something similar and less aggressive I would be long gone from this thread. I may start a new one, so as not to get the two mixed up. Apologies for the derail.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 27, 2012)

LiamO said:


> They are not frauds... it is a legitimate art form .... but I take your general point.



I *hate* performance art!



> Tell me this. Do you think it is _possible_ for a grown-up discussion to take place on Urban on a subject such as this? It just seems to me that just as the tories and the labourite right insist on seeing everything through the jaundiced prism of 'everybody's at it and we all have to foot the bill', the Left insist on adopting a peurile 'fraudsters are a propaganda invention' position.



I think it's entirely possible, and indeed most threads on the subject eventually resolve to such a position. The difficulty tends to be with the language. People get locked into the current "discourse", and therefore often locked into the *language* of that discourse, not realising that it hinders their ability to actually express their sentiments (something which the political classes understand full-well, and take advantage of).



> I was a little flippant above when referring to people seeing it as a 'patriotic duty' of course. I grew up in England and know it was rampant there as well in some working-class communities. Anyone getting their knickers in a twist over the veracity of that statement should spend more time in the Bookies and less time in books. I have never attempted to take any 'moral high ground' on this... the (many) people I knew who were 'doing the double' or even had entirely fictitious afflictions were just doing the best they could with the hand life had dealt them. they did not invent Capitalism, they weere just trying to survive it.
> 
> I remember one site I was on in the early 80's and the Dole raided it - practically everyone scattered, even a few who were not signing on themselves ran because they did not want to be the one explaining where every other cunt had gone. I am well aware that the Black Economy suits the ruling class, but denying it's existence 9as the Left tended to do back then) undermined the Left's credibility IMO (not that it had too much credibility to start with!)



Well, that's the organised "left" for you - ignoring rather than analysing and neutralising has never been a sensible tactic, and those elements of the left which have done the hard work tend to be too small to effectively make their analyses work for them, or have been more concerned with consolidation and perpetuation of internal power than with providing effective politics.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 27, 2012)

LiamO said:


> fair enuff. If Libertad had posted something similar and less aggressive I would be long gone from this thread. I may start a new one, so as not to get the two mixed up. Apologies for the derail.


Cheers.  I'm still coming down from my first reaction to Liddle's bile.  My righteous anger is still crowding out any kind of nuanced approach. /


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 27, 2012)

treelover said:


> Disabled People Action and Uk uncut are doing a protest tomorrow in London, i do wonder if they will get the sympathy they got in the mid 90's, but yes, the Condems will over reach themselves, we are not the US yet...



It's going to be a lot harder than it is in the US to hide all the casualties of these actions, should they reach fruition. We have a mental healthcare system which doesn't have the beds to accommodate even a tiny fraction of those who might need to be admitted if they lose their benefits and their homes; we have a massive undersupply of available employment in comparison to the unemployment roll even *before* taking into account people found fit for work by the WCA (a potential half-a-million); we have local social services depts who were unable to afford to fulfill their responsibilities to clients *before* the imposition of year-on-year budgetary cuts by central government.They've already over-reached themselves. It's merely that their fuck-ups haven't reached a critical mass in public consciousness yet.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 27, 2012)

Libertad said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rod_Liddle
> 
> A fucking Labour party member?





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Are you shocked there are reactionary filth in the LP?



I'm certainly not at all, in general, but the source of that Wiki source for Liddle being one, was dated September 2010.

Treat with caution, posts this historian.


----------



## Pinette (Jan 27, 2012)

I wish that I hadn't read Liddle's article (via Urban, I hasten to add). I fear that his words will come back to haunt him one day. If this man had a conscience he would never have submitted that filthy bit of prose to the newspaper and if the editor had a conscience it would never have been published.  It's serious and gratuitous mischief making, in my view. On a par with outright racism - and that *wouldn't* have been condoned.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 27, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> One major goal of this sort of thing is to get liberals saying "well of course there are some people who cheat the system but this is going too far", framing all talk of disabilities and benefits in terms of people cheating them.


 
I do agree with that, but it's not the main aim IMO.

Given that that particular pile of Liddleshite was in the Sun, the principal aim was surely to get braindead thick as shit arseholes** in workplaces and pubs agreeing with what they read in the Sun today ..... vigorously, and in suitably outraged, scrounger-denouncing terms.

**And no, I'm not saying that all Sun readers match that description, or that all persons who match that description are Sun readers (alone) either.

But you get my point I expect. I'm fucked off certain thick twats believing this "all claimants = 'scroungers' " shit, because they fucking WANT to believe it, and spouting off in my workplace most days atm, intimidating me into fuming silence because I seem to be in such a minority.

I know who the *main* enemy is, and it isn't  'liberals' on this. It's *illiberals.*


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> I'm certainly not at all, in general, but the source of that Wiki source for Liddle being one, was dated September 2010.
> 
> Treat with caution, posts this historian.


I thought it was well-known that he was once a Labour Party speech-writer.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 27, 2012)

Not really sure why everyone's letting themselves be trolled by such an obvious and lazy hack???


----------



## xenon (Jan 27, 2012)

Because of the timing. His trolling is politically charged poison.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 27, 2012)

All these people who hate the disabled so much, what exactly would they have the government do that they are not doing already? Our friends at Atos are already kicking anyone off benefits who can string a sentence together and wiggle their toes. Disabled people are already being vilified, humiliated and in a significant number of cases driven to suicide. Benefits are being cut, healthcare provision is being cut. Short of actually holding mass executions of disabled people there really isn't anything more that could be done.

That's what gets me about these people with their bottomless pits of hatred, they are so cut off from the real world that there is practically nothing that can be done to appease them.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 27, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Not really sure why everyone's letting themselves be trolled by such an obvious and lazy hack???



Because some people will actually believe the shit he writes. Plenty of people take every word they read in the Scum as the gospel truth, this despite the fact that it is barely even written in English.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jan 27, 2012)

It's an unfortunate dichotomy that: The more information people have, the more informed thier opinions can/should be, yet we're in a situation when theres to much information so comparing stats and being then able to rationalise/compare things across government departments becomes a case of serious research which most people either dont have the time for or the inclination and so are left believing and regurgitating knee jerk bollocks like this. Thanks for the 0.5, 0.6 stat by the way. There was a great one i used to use from here (only roughly though because i've never found it again) when i hear people moaning about the amount of benefit cheats, it compared that number to the amount of admin mistakes.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 27, 2012)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Oh. you didn't answer the question. What happened on that other thread is redolent of attacks on me in the past not related to anti fascism (though not made by you to be fair). I am far more concerned about beliefs than literacy as I made clear many many times, but it didn't suit your narrative. I also made clear that one ought to expect half decent English use from self styled English "patriots".
> 
> Try not to evade the question in your next post please.



More dishonesty. On the one hand we have someone criticising the beliefs of someone whose beliefs are repugnant. On the other we have someone taking the piss out of the grammar of someone whose beliefs are repugnant. It's not the feelings of the person with repugnant beliefs that concerns me, but the impact the criticism of their grammar will have on people who don't have repugnant beliefs but do have bad grammar. I'm not sure whether you're deliberately missing the point or just a bit dim.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 27, 2012)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Are you shocked there are reactionary filth in the LP?



Probably less than in the Green scum


----------



## treelover (Jan 28, 2012)

off topic, but eviction of bank of ideas has begun..


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 28, 2012)

We should start a giving page to get together a bounty to disable him, and then pay benefits claim processors to refuse to process his claim.

Still I reckon you can disable someone with a gallon of petrol and lighter.


----------



## bubmachine (Jan 28, 2012)

Rod Liddle is good at bombastic, right-wing rhetoric. He likes to shag this young colleagues as well, so all the signs are pointing to "career journalist".


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 28, 2012)

treelover said:


> off topic, but eviction of bank of ideas has begun..


 
They have been sighted unicycling away from old bill while chanting.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 28, 2012)

treelover said:


> off topic, but eviction of bank of ideas has begun..


Not really. The second building has been the original bank is still there.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Jan 28, 2012)

I receive DLA, I have what's called an 'unseen disability', MS, cancer, cardiomyopathy, etc. As much as Rod is being a cock about it, I can't say I am surprised or outraged by the article. It's an attitude that is deeply engrained with many people, in fact I'd go as far to say most people seem to actually think the same.

What pisses me off more is all the people who don't receive DLA or have a disability sticking up for us disableds. It is so fake, so insincere and self serving. They're just using it as a vehicle, a badge, an excuse to fucking whine on at how more liberal and forward thinking they are than the man who wrote this article and the people who read it. Fuck off. Seriously. Fuck off. 

You wouldn't even think of "disabling"  the man if you knew for a moment what is like to receive DLA and have a disability. You horrible people.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 28, 2012)

Perhaps we should encourage the morally disabled Liddle (who IIRC was shagging someone else on his honeymoon) to extrapolate more fully on his theories.

If the disabled are such a wanton burden he may have ideas of a final solution he wishes to advance.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jan 28, 2012)

^ to Picadilly Commando. Well I'm disabled also but not that it matters regarding having an opinion on disablity but i really don't get why it annoys you. Sorry i havent a clue about your politics, presumably though your a right winger that always get annoyed at the pesky kids(liberals)

I can't be bothered to think of funny ways of "disabling" fliddle but your derision "Horrible people" i find hilarious. If your not allowed to imagine creative ways of garroting a twat(soz bout the dodgy innuendo ) thats just PC crap gone mad imo


----------



## coley (Jan 28, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> while he may be the scum that wrote this vomit lets remember theres an editor that passed it as fit to print .



And owners that encourage the editors, and saddest of all,an avid readership.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 28, 2012)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I receive DLA, I have what's called an 'unseen disability', MS, cancer, cardiomyopathy, etc. As much as Rod is being a cock about it, I can't say I am surprised or outraged by the article. It's an attitude that is deeply engrained with many people, in fact I'd go as far to say most people seem to actually think the same.
> 
> What pisses me off more is all the people who don't receive DLA or have a disability sticking up for us disableds. It is so fake, so insincere and self serving. They're just using it as a vehicle, a badge, an excuse to fucking whine on at how more liberal and forward thinking they are than the man who wrote this article and the people who read it. Fuck off. Seriously. Fuck off.
> 
> You wouldn't even think of "disabling"  the man if you knew for a moment what is like to receive DLA and have a disability. You horrible people.


Fuck ya then


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 28, 2012)

Picadilly Commando said:


> What pisses me off more is all the people who don't receive DLA or have a disability sticking up for us disableds. It is so fake, so insincere and self serving. They're just using it as a vehicle, a badge, an excuse to fucking whine on at how more liberal and forward thinking they are than the man who wrote this article and the people who read it. Fuck off. Seriously. Fuck off.



You're confused.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 28, 2012)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I receive DLA, I have what's called an 'unseen disability', MS, cancer, cardiomyopathy, etc. As much as Rod is being a cock about it, I can't say I am surprised or outraged by the article. It's an attitude that is deeply engrained with many people, in fact I'd go as far to say most people seem to actually think the same.
> 
> What pisses me off more is all the people who don't receive DLA or have a disability sticking up for us disableds. It is so fake, so insincere and self serving. They're just using it as a vehicle, a badge, an excuse to fucking whine on at how more liberal and forward thinking they are than the man who wrote this article and the people who read it. Fuck off. Seriously. Fuck off.
> 
> You wouldn't even think of "disabling" the man if you knew for a moment what is like to receive DLA and have a disability. You horrible people.


Ex-fucking-scuse me, actually I would do - I'd want Rod Liddle to experience from the inside, in exquisite detail, exactly what he's wishing on disabled people. FYI I'm so self-serving, right-on, horrible, evil, selfish, and vindictive that I chose to stay with my partner when he failed to return to full health (and remained longterm sick and disabled). Even when a lot of his friends found other places to be and other stuff to do. So don't try playing Billy 2 shits.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 28, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> They have been sighted unicycling away from old bill while chanting.



Fucking clowns.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 28, 2012)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I receive DLA, I have what's called an 'unseen disability', MS, cancer, cardiomyopathy, etc. As much as Rod is being a cock about it, I can't say I am surprised or outraged by the article. It's an attitude that is deeply engrained with many people, in fact I'd go as far to say most people seem to actually think the same.
> 
> What pisses me off more is all the people who don't receive DLA or have a disability sticking up for us disableds. It is so fake, so insincere and self serving. They're just using it as a vehicle, a badge, an excuse to fucking whine on at how more liberal and forward thinking they are than the man who wrote this article and the people who read it. Fuck off. Seriously. Fuck off.
> 
> You wouldn't even think of "disabling" the man if you knew for a moment what is like to receive DLA and have a disability. You horrible people.



Don't presume to speak for me, you pox-ridden whiner. I've had a disability for nigh-on 20 years, and I *do* think that disabling a cunt like Liddle, who contributes to making the UK a harder place for people with disabilities, is a righteous practice.
Fuck being tolerant of shit like that from shits like that.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 28, 2012)

this is from the Twitterfeed re:  #ukuncut co-ordinated demo presently happening in central London:



> *ChrisBracken*
> I don't see Rod Liddle in the photos of the protest. He said he wanted to be disabled & it was fashionable. How odd. #ukuncut #dpac #wrb


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 28, 2012)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I receive DLA, I have what's called an 'unseen disability', MS, cancer, cardiomyopathy, etc. As much as Rod is being a cock about it, I can't say I am surprised or outraged by the article. It's an attitude that is deeply engrained with many people, in fact I'd go as far to say most people seem to actually think the same.
> 
> What pisses me off more is all the people who don't receive DLA or have a disability sticking up for us disableds. It is so fake, so insincere and self serving. They're just using it as a vehicle, a badge, an excuse to fucking whine on at how more liberal and forward thinking they are than the man who wrote this article and the people who read it. Fuck off. Seriously. Fuck off.
> 
> You wouldn't even think of "disabling"  the man if you knew for a moment what is like to receive DLA and have a disability. You horrible people.



Fuck off cunt some of us normals are actually the carers of disabled people and we have every fucking right to stand up for a group of which any one can become you selfish moronic prick.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm not as articulate as I used to be, as I'm sure you've gathered, so thank you to those who've picked up on Picadilly Commando's post.


----------



## treelover (Jan 28, 2012)

teqniq said:


> this is from the Twitterfeed re: #ukuncut co-ordinated demo presently happening in central London:



Wow, twenty wheelchairs chained together blocking Oxford St, 100 more supporters in the area, are the media covering the action?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 28, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Fuck off cunt some of us normals are actually the carers of disabled people and we have every fucking right to stand up for a group of which any one can become you selfish moronic prick.


FWIW I take great comfort from knowing that Rod Liddle is only a TAB (temporarily able-bodied).


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 29, 2012)

Greebo said:


> FWIW I take great comfort from knowing that Rod Liddle is only a TAB (temporarily able-bodied).


Oh I dunno tbh he's clearly got some mental health issues with his entirely irrational hatred of people with disabilities.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 29, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Oh I dunno tbh he's clearly got some mental health issues with his entirely irrational hatred of people with disabilities.


In that case, I await the day his physical condition catches up with that of his mind with bated breath.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 29, 2012)

Greebo said:


> In that case, I await the day his physical condition catches up with that of his mind with bated breath.


I'm sure a few cocktails would help. A Molotov perhaps.


----------



## cemertyone (Jan 30, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I'm sure a few cocktails would help. A Molotov perhaps.



He was on the Stephen Nolan radio show this morning trying to justify his article and this young girl cut the fuck out of him...
bet ya hes got a nice house in primrose hill or some where though..
and as his attack on the disabled was in part a moral thing..i do remember his morals where not so great when he was caught fucking the staff at his office..much to his wifes annoyance....


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 30, 2012)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> I'm certainly not at all [surprised], in general, but the source of that Wiki source for Liddle being one, was dated September 2010.
> 
> Treat with caution, posts this historian.





danny la rouge said:


> I thought it was well-known that he was once a Labour Party speech-writer.



Oh yes, I was aware of that too, but it was a while back now wasn't it? My question was only about how up to date the LP membership information was.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 30, 2012)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I receive DLA, I have what's called an 'unseen disability', MS, cancer, cardiomyopathy, etc. As much as Rod is being a cock about it, I can't say I am surprised or outraged by the article. It's an attitude that is deeply engrained with many people, in fact I'd go as far to say most people seem to actually think the same.
> 
> *What pisses me off more is all the people who don't receive DLA or have a disability sticking up for us disableds. It is so fake, so insincere and self serving. They're just using it as a vehicle, a badge, an excuse to fucking whine on at how more liberal and forward thinking they are than the man who wrote this article and the people who read it. Fuck off. Seriously. Fuck off. *
> 
> You wouldn't even think of "disabling" the man if you knew for a moment what is like to receive DLA and have a disability. You horrible people.



Bolded bit  : This is an astonishing rejoinder no? 

What would you rather non-disabled people did? Shut up about the subject? Let cretinous arses go unchallenged when they crap on about recipients/claimants of DLA etc being scroungers, life of riley dwellers and so forth?

Would you rather everyone was illiberal about this subject as Rod Liddle?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 30, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Bolded bit : This is an astonishing rejoinder no? <snip>


Yes.  Which is why I somewhat lost it when replying.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Oh yes, I was aware of that too, but it was a while back now wasn't it? My question was only about how up to date the LP membership information was.


No idea.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 1, 2012)

I suppose it doesn't matter too much anyway. I'm mildly curious though if he moved on from having anything to do with Labour any more or not.  Suspect Liddle has by now crawled away somewhere else politically,  but it's not the easiest sort of thing to find out? If I could be arsed! 

Greebo : I'm with you on the losing it thing, I reacted similarly when I read that bizarre post.


----------



## cantsin (Feb 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> They are not frauds... it is a legitimate art form .... but I take your general point.
> 
> Tell me this. Do you think it is _possible_ for a grown-up discussion to take place on Urban on a subject such as this? It just seems to me that just as the tories and the labourite right insist on seeing everything through the jaundiced prism of 'everybody's at it and we all have to foot the bill', the Left insist on adopting a peurile 'fraudsters are a propaganda invention' position.
> 
> ...



there's nothing "grown up " about your contribution here - you waded in with pure hearsay tales of cheeky scamps all on the sick, some on both sides of the border, very much implying that Liddle wasnt all wrong on this...and when Treelover hits you with the govts own stat that very much proves your 'experience' to be not the norm ( to say the least ) suddenly no one's capable of "grown up " discussion, and that "the Left insist on adopting a peurile 'fraudsters are a propaganda invention' position " - you'll spend time picking holes in this, as always, but your anti "left" routine just doesnt stand up here in the face of the govts own 0.5-1.0 % stat .


----------



## LiamO (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you ever read what people right instead of what you think they meant, what you project they meant,what you would 'like' them to have said so you can stamp your liberal little feet?

I was going to post a lengthy retort but thought this would do instead...

fuck off you 'worthy', right-on cunt.

e2a: I wrote this pissy reply having stopped by my pc on the way from my sickbed to get some more drugs. The level of pissiness displayed herein is commensurate with how my head was at the time. I havwe posted a more measured response below.


----------



## cantsin (Feb 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Do you ever read what people right instead of what you think they meant, what you project they meant,what you would 'like' them to have said so you can stamp your liberal little feet?
> 
> I was going to post a lengthy retort but thought this would do instead...
> 
> fuck off you 'worthy', right-on cunt.



create your own Liamo response to any perfectly reasonable questioning of his increasingly predictable fishing trips / "anti leftism" (nice as pie when he's being agreed with, obvs ) .


"Do you ever read what people write instead of what you think they meant, what you project they meant " - check
"liberal blah blah " - check
"fuck off you " - check
"worthy" -check
"cunt" - check
job done


----------



## Wilf (Feb 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Do you ever read what people right instead of what you think they meant, what you project they meant,what you would 'like' them to have said so you can stamp your liberal little feet?
> 
> I was going to post a lengthy retort but thought this would do instead...
> 
> fuck off you 'worthy', right-on cunt.



Liam, dunno if you and cantsin have previous, but that seems like a pretty disproportionate response (maybe even not very 'grown up'?).

More to the point, I doubt that anybody on this thread is taking an overly 'worthy' view of working class life and claimants.  To be honest, I'm fuckin' delighted if some people can get by a bit easier by screwing a few more quid out - I'd even see that as a minor victory.  All their systems are there to be contested - and contested in different ways.  And needless to be said, none of that contesting is going to take claimants anywhere near Fred Goodwin's pension (with or without Knighthood defrocking).  Even more to the point, in the case of disability benefits, the balance of forces ain't favouring our side at the moment - there's fuck all fraud going on and it's in the process of getting a lot worse for a lot of people.

I'm all for being realistic about claimants or whatever and certainly avoiding liberal cliches about 'decent hardworking people'.  It's just that your version  of realism got dangerously close to conceding ground to the real enemy at a time when they are really going after the disabled.  Fine lines and all that, but your reaction to cantsin maybe suggests that beneath all the 'fuck offs', you are aware of that?


----------



## Winter (Feb 2, 2012)

Rod Liddle is frankly such a shit journalist that he's become the Julie Burchill of our days, desperately seeking controversy for the sake of generating airtime.   

He's not worth a twig of the trees that are slaughtered in producing his ME ME ME form of "journalism", nor the bandwidth.


----------



## Nylock (Feb 2, 2012)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I receive DLA, I have what's called an 'unseen disability', MS, cancer, cardiomyopathy, etc. As much as Rod is being a cock about it, I can't say I am surprised or outraged by the article. It's an attitude that is deeply engrained with many people, in fact I'd go as far to say most people seem to actually think the same.
> 
> What pisses me off more is all the people who don't receive DLA or have a disability sticking up for us disableds. It is so fake, so insincere and self serving. They're just using it as a vehicle, a badge, an excuse to fucking whine on at how more liberal and forward thinking they are than the man who wrote this article and the people who read it. Fuck off. Seriously. Fuck off.
> 
> You wouldn't even think of "disabling" the man if you knew for a moment what is like to receive DLA and have a disability. You horrible people.



What a nasty, petty, divisive post. Get over yourself you sneering bitter twat.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 2, 2012)

cantsin said:


> .and when Treelover hits you with the govts own stat that very much proves your 'experience' to be not the norm ( to say the least ) suddenly no one's capable of "grown up " discussion, and that "the Left insist on adopting a peurile 'fraudsters are a propaganda invention' position " - you'll spend time picking holes in this, as always, but your anti "left" routine just doesnt stand up here in the face of the govts own 0.5-1.0 % stat .



There is so much wrong with your post it is hard to know where to begin.



cantsin said:


> - you waded in...



My first comment - which seems to be the one that has aroused people's ire - was aimed at CR(a personal friend)'s 'outrage' which I felt was a little 'indulgent'. It was not exactly worded wisely and I certainly wish I had made it plainer my post was aimed at him. It led to Libertad being arsey, me inviting him to kiss my cock and his fantasising about chopping of my cock - if only the pesky internet wasn't holding him back.



cantsin said:


> ...and when Treelover hits you with the govts own stat that very much proves your 'experience' to be not the norm ( to say the least ) suddenly no one's capable of "grown up " discussion,



Treelover did not 'hit' me with anything. Violent Panda provided the figures...

and then he and I had exactly such a 'grown-up discussion'... (which makes a nonsense of what you have posted)... which was joined by WIlf who said....



Wilf said:


> Yeah, but we know that - and we know that some versions of the left have an absurdly heroic and patronising view of working class life. But what's the point of trotting all that out in _*this*_ debate? .



at which point I accepted their valid points, apologised for the derail... and left the thread... after posting



LiamO said:


> fair enuff. If Libertad had posted something similar and less aggressive I would be long gone from this thread. I may start a new one, so as not to get the two mixed up. Apologies for the derail.



Only to be dragged back in 2 days later by you. _That's_ what annoyed me last night.



cantsin said:


> but your anti "left" routine



I don't have an anti-left routine.

I do have a gut-instinct aversion to certain types of 'lefty' and their insistence on wheeling out the same old 'outraged' absolutist thinking and tactics which have failed the working class spectacularly over the last 40 years. _(But you already know this Cantsin - and I can't help but summise that your recent response to my post on the BTF thread and this one are not entirely unconnected)_

This thread however is not the place for such a discussion. I may start one on it soon. You will be most welcome to join me there.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 2, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Liam, dunno if you and cantsin have previous, but that seems like a pretty disproportionate response



yes.

and yes. it was disproportionate. For this, Cantsin, I apologise.

I am ill at the mo and thus a bit tetchy. I spotted his post en route from sickbed to medical cabinet. It would have been better had I not seen it til this morning.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 2, 2012)

Wilf said:


> To be honest, I'm fuckin' delighted if some people can get by a bit easier by screwing a few more quid out - I'd even see that as a minor victory. All their systems are there to be contested - and contested in different ways.



I have more or less said this... above

I will now once again get the fuck off this thread.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 2, 2012)

Wilf said:


> I doubt that anybody on this thread is taking an overly 'worthy' view of working class life and claimants. To be honest, I'm fuckin' delighted if some people can get by a bit easier by screwing a few more quid out - I'd even see that as a minor victory. All their systems are there to be contested - and contested in different ways. And needless to be said, none of that contesting is going to take claimants anywhere near Fred Goodwin's pension (with or without Knighthood defrocking). Even more to the point, in the case of disability benefits, the balance of forces ain't favouring our side at the moment - there's fuck all fraud going on and it's in the process of getting a lot worse for a lot of people.
> 
> I'm all for being realistic about claimants or whatever and certainly avoiding liberal cliches about 'decent hardworking people'. It's just that [Liam's apparant] version of realism got dangerously close to conceding ground to the real enemy at a time when they are really going after the disabled. Fine lines and all that? ...



Good post Wilf. 

I agree absolutely.


----------



## cantsin (Feb 3, 2012)

LiamO said:


> yes.
> 
> and yes. it was disproportionate. For this, Cantsin, I apologise.
> 
> I am ill at the mo and thus a bit tetchy. I spotted his post en route from sickbed to medical cabinet. It would have been better had I not seen it til this morning.


 
 no problem , its the internets , a bit of grouchy 'disproportionality'  every now and again is acceptable I believe. gracious of you nonethless.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Feb 13, 2012)

Nylock said:


> What a nasty, petty, divisive post. Get over yourself you sneering bitter twat.


 


I first read that reply a few days ago and I just had to come back to laugh at it and you again.

If this forum was one where you could have signatures, I'd "sig that" as they say.


----------



## Nylock (Feb 13, 2012)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I first read that reply a few days ago and I just had to come back to laugh at it and you again.
> 
> If this forum was one where you could have signatures, I'd "sig that" as they say.


 
Well done you 

(see, i too can do 'condescending arse' )


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 8, 2012)

Rod Liddle let off despite almost causing Lawrence trial to collapse



> The Spectator magazine issued a grovelling apology today as it was convicted over an article by the former editor of Radio Four’s Today programme Rod Liddle that threatened to bring down the long-awaited trial of two men accused of murdering Stephen Lawrence.
> 
> The 184-year-old publication was fined £3,000 and ordered to pay £1,000 to each of the teenager’s parents for the distress caused by the article, which broke court-imposed restrictions on what could be reported to ensure a fair trial for Gary Dobson and David Norris.


----------



## Winter (Jun 9, 2012)

Rod Liddle is a terribly slapdash columnist, desperate to outdo MadMel.  And they are both as tedious as diarrhoea.


----------



## Kippa (Jun 9, 2012)

The sad thing is that from a demographic point of quite a few of the readers of the sun would agree with him.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 9, 2012)

Kippa said:


> The sad thing is that from a demographic point of quite a few of the readers of the sun would agree with him.


Not just The Sun but the Torygraph and Daily Fail too. Have you seen some of the comments on Telegraph blogs?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 9, 2012)

Winter said:


> Rod Liddle is a terribly slapdash columnist, desperate to outdo MadMel. And they are both as tedious as diarrhoea.


 
And kind of merging into an amorphous  "Mad Rod Phillips" creation as a result.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 10, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Not just The Sun but the Torygraph and Daily Fail too. Have you seen some of the comments on Telegraph blogs?


 
Surely you mean Scum not Sun? If you're playing the name changing game!


----------



## Apathy (Jun 10, 2012)

quick recap: Rod Liddle; cock


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 22, 2014)

I know this is he game but: 


Will the women apologise to Rennard?

If i ever become this sort of _will these naughty thoughts_ _do_? please kill me.  Feast on my leg and call me mad dog. Just don't let me be remembered for such laziness.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> I know this is he game but:
> 
> 
> Will the women apologise to Rennard?
> ...



Jesus Christ, that's up there with his utterly moronic blatherings on the Mark Duggan case.  Is he turning into the new Taki Theodoracopulos?


----------



## chilango (Jan 23, 2014)

I read his column in The Sun once a week. 

I don't know what he believes, not a lot I suspect. But his writing is appalling.

It is a fine example of a middle class liberal faking it for money (see also Jeremy Kyle).

His affected use of vernacular and mindless repitition of Tabloid tropes amuses me.

I can't see his readers taking him seriously, it's just so obviously put on.


But I bet he doesn't talk like this, about these things, with his mates down the club or at dinner parties. I also bet he would shite it in any social venue dominated by his readers.

What a tosspot.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2019)

What a fucking useless blob of pondslime

Spectator columnist slammed for suggesting poll day should be when ‘Muslims can’t vote’


----------



## tim (Nov 1, 2019)

https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/8164.Lewis_Carroll
Speak roughly to your little boy
and beat him when he sneezes!
he only does it to annoy,
because he knows it teases!
Lewis Carroll, Alice in Wonderland


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 1, 2019)

edgelord liddle gets a bit tiresome


----------



## killer b (Nov 2, 2019)

I remembered today that Rod Liddle once had a column in the guardian, and was editor of the Today programme on radio 4. Then I found this piece about him resigning from the today programme after writing a pro-Labour piece in his column. It's like something from a parallel universe.

Liddle chooses Guardian over Today


----------



## mauvais (Nov 2, 2019)

It's almost like he's writing whatever someone pays him to


----------



## chilango (Nov 2, 2019)

mauvais said:


> It's almost like he's writing whatever someone pays him to



..or what he thinks people will pay him for.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Nov 2, 2019)

Bibulous punchy contrarian


----------



## killer b (Nov 2, 2019)

mauvais said:


> It's almost like he's writing whatever someone pays him to


Yeah, within weeks hed joined the spectator and was writing pieces lamenting how the BBC forced him to cancel frederick Forsyth for being too right wing...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2019)

The most delicious thing here is that after provoking a liddle under a hundred posts in 2012, he was in no one's thoughts throughout 2013, scraped together four posts' worth of enmity in 2014, then disappeared entirely from our collective consciousness for five whole years until yesterday and today's mini-flurry


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 2, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> The most delicious thing here is that after provoking a liddle under a hundred posts in 2012, he was in no one's thoughts throughout 2013, scraped together four posts' worth of enmity in 2014, then disappeared entirely from our thoughts for five years until yesterday and today's mini-flurry




Spot on. He’s utterly irrelevant. A cultural historical  curiosity. A damp fart of boredom


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 2, 2019)

mauvais said:


> It's almost like he's writing whatever someone pays him to



Although I suspect this media incarnation of Liddle is who he is behind the mask too. This is a man who used racist epitaphs under a pseudonym on a Millwall supporters message board and who got cautioned for punching his pregnant girlfriend. Seems like just the sort of person who would mock rape survivors and joke about disenfranchising an ethnic minority in the same paragraph.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 2, 2019)

His comments about domestic abuse were fairly distasteful. But the rest? It struck me as desperate, boring, unfunny but most of all pointless and irrelevant.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 2, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> His comments about domestic abuse were fairly distasteful. But the rest? It struck me as desperate, boring, unfunny but most of all pointless and irrelevant.



And racist. 

Depends how you define irrelevant I guess. If it was scribbled on a toilet wall it’d be pretty irrelevant. Somewhat less so when in it’s in the house journal of British conservatism, one that our present Prime Minister has long-standing links too.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 2, 2019)

Jeff Robinson said:


> And racist.
> 
> Depends how you define irrelevant I guess. If it was scribbled on a toilet wall it’d be pretty irrelevant. Somewhat less so when in it’s in the house journal of British conservatism, one that our present Prime Minister has long-standing links too.



I’ve never met anyone who reads the spectator. I’ve never had a conversation with anyone who has mentioned it. I can’t remember anything in there that’s fed into the wider debate. It’s a magazine for itself and that speaks only to itself


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 2, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> The most delicious thing here is that after provoking a liddle under a hundred posts in 2012, he was in no one's thoughts throughout 2013, scraped together four posts' worth of enmity in 2014, then disappeared entirely from our collective consciousness for five whole years until yesterday and today's mini-flurry



He was on Newsnight in July, day after he wrote about getting bullied by sneering Emily Maitlis and continues moaning about snowflakes taking offence at 'jokes' and how you can't say anything these days etc


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 2, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I’ve never met anyone who reads the spectator. I’ve never had a conversation with anyone who has mentioned it. I can’t remember anything in there that’s fed into the wider debate. It’s a magazine for itself and that speaks only to itself



I wouldn’t be so sanguine. Just because it has no purchase in our particular social circles or we cannot exactly trace how the ideas expressed in its pages feed into larger narratives, that doesn’t necessarily make it insignificant or inert.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 2, 2019)

He's still a cunt then.


----------



## cantsin (Nov 2, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I’ve never met anyone who reads the spectator. I’ve never had a conversation with anyone who has mentioned it. I can’t remember anything in there that’s fed into the wider debate. It’s a magazine for itself and that speaks only to itself



will admit to it being a bit of a guilty please in the GP waiting room that I spend too much time in of late - no idea what it's always doing there ( imagine it's to do with bulk sales / circulation figures scams ) , but always kills 15 mins / keeps me off phone


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 2, 2019)

It isn't that anyone actually reads the Spectator, it's that it is a thoroughly integrated part of the British Respectable Media Landscape and part of the range of acceptable views and the cosy club they all belong to. Liddle hasn't written for the Guardian in years (they frequently slag him off as well) but Nick Cohen still regularly writes in both. It's perfectly accepted that it's fine to write for this racist magazine and still appear in lots of other areas - it's not just some random loon sheet.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 2, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It isn't that anyone actually reads the Spectator, it's that it is a thoroughly integrated part of the British Respectable Media Landscape and part of the range of acceptable views and the cosy club they all belong to. Liddle hasn't written for the Guardian in years (they frequently slag him off as well) but Nick Cohen still regularly writes in both. It's perfectly accepted that it's fine to write for this racist magazine and still appear in lots of other areas - it's not just some random loon sheet.


In praise of the wehrmacht on one page, Nick Cohen bemoaning the death of liberal england on the next, something for everybody


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 2, 2019)

Yea


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Yea


What sort of loon, bar the type who wants to Send A Message, chooses to spend thirty five notes on listening to a standard issue pub bore expound on all the usual topics "that _ they_ don't want you to hear about" from a stage?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 2, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> What sort of loon, bar the type who wants to Send A Message, chooses to spend thirty five notes on listening to a standard issue pub bore expound on all the usual topics "that _ they_ don't want you to hear about" from a stage?


2,300 of them apparently


----------



## Wilf (Nov 3, 2019)

Katy Hopkins must be _seething _at the headlines Liddle is getting. He's almost racist enough to be ukip's next (temporary) leader.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 3, 2019)

I hope he shits his pants on stage, the cunt.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 3, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> What sort of loon, bar the type who wants to Send A Message, chooses to spend thirty five notes on listening to a standard issue pub bore expound on all the usual topics "that _ they_ don't want you to hear about" from a stage?



Drunken coke head cashed up buy to let dogging Chlamydia ridden arseholes. Lots of them.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 3, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> What sort of loon, bar the type who wants to Send A Message, chooses to spend thirty five notes on listening to a standard issue pub bore expound on all the usual topics "that _ they_ don't want you to hear about" from a stage?



I don’t know, but I have a feeling society would be no worse off for a particularly well-targeted meteorite strike.


----------



## killer b (Nov 3, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> 2,300 of them apparently


They gave tickets away with subs to the spectator, so I'm guessing a lot of those sold out seats were empty in the end


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 3, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Drunken coke head cashed up buy to let dogging Chlamydia ridden arseholes. Lots of them.


That Mark E Smith retrospective covers double album truly was everything one could have hoped for, and more


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 3, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> 2,300 of them apparently


Also - and, I feel, the massive elephant in the room - '#RodPower'? Really?!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 3, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> Also - and, I feel, the massive elephant in the room - '#RodPower'? Really?!



He is a massive dick to be sure.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 3, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> Also - and, I feel, the massive elephant in the room - '#RodPower'? Really?!


He who spares the rod


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 3, 2019)

Jeff Robinson said:


> He is a massive dick to be sure.


A tool of the ruling classes


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 3, 2019)

Always think of him as R Lidl, and rod power is something for doing the drains.


----------



## Combustible (Nov 3, 2019)

He does have the name of a future UKIP leader


----------



## rekil (Nov 3, 2019)

He has a Times vlog. This Noah Carl cunt popped up on liamo's joos thread. 

 

This one about 'useless countries' getting 'bailouts' seems to have disappeared.



Spoiler


----------



## splonkydoo (Nov 4, 2019)

Great piece of golden Irish TV punditry where R. Liddle gets the Dunphy smackdown


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 4, 2019)

killer b said:


> They gave tickets away with subs to the spectator, so I'm guessing a lot of those sold out seats were empty in the end


I’ve seldom seen any commentator  more ultracrepidarian than Fraser Nelson, which, in such a crowded market, is a stunning achievement.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 4, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve seldom seen any commentator  more ultracrepidarian than Fraser Nelson, which, in such a crowded market, is a stunning achievement.


I'd have given my opinion on this statement if I didn't have to google it first


----------



## stavros (Nov 6, 2019)

I hear he's doing Turning Point gigs now.


----------



## belboid (Dec 15, 2020)

He’s at it again.  Proudly saying he’d be a kiddie fucker given half the chance.  But it’s okay, he wouldn’t go much beyond under 14.  


It also gave Julie Burchil an excuse to have a good old rant about Muslims being paedos (after Ash Sarkar had had a pop at Liddle).


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2020)

He said that a while ago. Not that it shouldn’t be given another airing


----------



## belboid (Dec 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> He said that a while ago. Not that it shouldn’t be given another airing


I just saw it after the burchill - sarkar spat. It’s in this weeks spectator isn’t it?


----------



## chilango (Dec 15, 2020)

It's an old quote.

Maybe they'll republish it cos y'know cancel culture or something?


----------



## likesfish (Dec 15, 2020)

Tbf the south Atlantic infrastructure improvement project will need a weekly newsletter to keep the former people's morale up. He'd be ideal along with Lawrence Fox and Katy Hopkins to contribute🤣


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 15, 2020)

belboid said:


> I just saw it after the burchill - sarkar spat. It’s in this weeks spectator isn’t it?



2012


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 15, 2020)

This week’s Scum.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> This week’s Scum.
> 
> View attachment 243608


Given the unsoiled condition of your litter tray liner, you may find this helpful:



			https://www.cuteness.com/article/treat-hamsters-constipation


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 15, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> This week’s Scum.
> 
> View attachment 243608



Wouldn’t most infant school kids love a chance to eat a Yorkshire pudding filled with mashed potato with their hands for a change?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Wouldn’t most infant school kids love a chance to eat a Yorkshire pudding filled with mashed potato with their hands for a change?


They'll be having it five times a week now that the yoke of Brussels has been shaken off.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 15, 2020)

belboid said:


> He’s at it again.  Proudly saying he’d be a kiddie fucker given half the chance.  But it’s okay, he wouldn’t go much beyond under 14.
> 
> View attachment 243604
> It also gave Julie Burchil an excuse to have a good old rant about Muslims being paedos (after Ash Sarkar had had a pop at Liddle).


14 & 15 year olds, for clarity.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks god theres such thorough secret service vetting and government interference at the BBC otherwise an offensive crackpot like Rod might end up editor of the flagship Today programme.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2020)

brogdale said:


> 14 & 15 year olds, for clarity.


The tribunal duly notes your clarification.


----------



## philosophical (Dec 15, 2020)

Teachers have been fucking excellent in the main during this pandemic.
Those criticising them need to be completely across all the detail to justify their criticism or they should get a good kicking.
Liddle wouldn't survive a week as a teacher. For a start he is as boring as fuck and everything would  be all about him, not about serving the kids.
Teacher bashing pisses me off.


----------



## belboid (Dec 15, 2020)

brogdale said:


> 14 & 15 year olds, for clarity.


Year ten is 14 and 15, and he wouldn’t ‘dabble much below that’ so 13.  

here’s the bit from Burchill having a pop at sarkar for (belatedly) criticising liddle


----------



## brogdale (Dec 15, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> The tribunal duly notes your clarification.


 But...folk without need to know don't always twig what the Y numbers really mean IYSWIM.


----------



## belboid (Dec 15, 2020)

philosophical said:


> Teachers have been _fucking_ excellent .


possibly not the best turn of phrase in the circumstance


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 15, 2020)

He’s trying too hard. Easy targets. Not likely to form a tooled up squad and kick his fucking teeth out. Like Allison Paininthearseon  , How does he keep on getting a gig?  

/rhetorical


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 15, 2020)

belboid said:


> He’s at it again.  Proudly saying he’d be a kiddie fucker given half the chance.  But it’s okay, he wouldn’t go much beyond under 14.
> 
> It also gave Julie Burchil an excuse to have a good old rant about Muslims being paedos (after Ash Sarkar had had a pop at Liddle).



Liddle should be locked away. Hadn't thought about that cancerous cunt Burchill for years, depressing to be reminded that the evil dirtbag hasn't snuffed it yet.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 15, 2020)

Seems like her racist tirade on twitter has gotten Lady Mussolini's latest book contract cancelled. She's a worthless cunt who deserves to be cremated in a garbage dump. Oh the predictability of her selling herself as a "freeze peach" martyr to idiotic, gormless cretins and fash filth. National tour with Lawrence Fox in 2021. Cunts.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 15, 2020)

Does anyone know if there's a good way to remember the difference between Toby Young and Rod Liddle? Like a catchy rhyme or mnemonic or something? I find myself getting them mixed up a lot, and I would hate to think that I was unfairly characterising Toby Young as a tedious attention-seeking contrarian waste of space when I was actually thinking of Liddle.


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 15, 2020)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Seems like her racist tirade on twitter has gotten Lady Mussolini's latest book contract cancelled. She's a worthless cunt who deserves to be cremated in a garbage dump. Oh the predictability of her selling herself as a "freeze peach" martyr to idiotic, gormless cretins and fash filth. National tour with Lawrence Fox in 2021. Cunts.



There is a whole economy of these right-wing pundits and shock jocks now whose entire shtick is dedicated to pumping out a voluminous amount of articles, books, video's etc based on the hOSTILE LeFT...


Beyond it being the grift of our times, there is something incredibly sad about your life being composed in reaction to what other people say on twatter and forming a whole identity out of it. No Surprise then to hear JB's new book was surreptitiously titled 'WELCOME TO THE WOKE TRIALS'.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 15, 2020)

hitmouse said:


> Does anyone know if there's a good way to remember the difference between Toby Young and Rod Liddle? Like a catchy rhyme or mnemonic or something? I find myself getting them mixed up a lot, and I would hate to think that I was unfairly characterising Toby Young as a tedious attention-seeking contrarian waste of space when I was actually thinking of Liddle.


Er... Tweedle-cunt 1 and Tweedle-cunt 2?


----------



## Raheem (Dec 15, 2020)

hitmouse said:


> Does anyone know if there's a good way to remember the difference between Toby Young and Rod Liddle? Like a catchy rhyme or mnemonic or something? I find myself getting them mixed up a lot, and I would hate to think that I was unfairly characterising Toby Young as a tedious attention-seeking contrarian waste of space when I was actually thinking of Liddle.


The best way is to pull out their eyeballs and examine them closely. You'll notice that Young's irises are blue, whereas Liddle's are brown.

Not necessarily the easiest way, but the best.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 15, 2020)

hitmouse said:


> Does anyone know if there's a good way to remember the difference between Toby Young and Rod Liddle? Like a catchy rhyme or mnemonic or something? I find myself getting them mixed up a lot, and I would hate to think that I was unfairly characterising Toby Young as a tedious attention-seeking contrarian waste of space when I was actually thinking of Liddle.


Try remembering that Liddle is deeply unfunny, whilst Young (the sometime stand-up "comic") is even less humorous.


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 15, 2020)

hitmouse said:


> Does anyone know if there's a good way to remember the difference between Toby Young and Rod Liddle? Like a catchy rhyme or mnemonic or something? I find myself getting them mixed up a lot, and I would hate to think that I was unfairly characterising Toby Young as a tedious attention-seeking contrarian waste of space when I was actually thinking of Liddle.



One of them is the guy who ran away and left his wife for a young one.

(10) Watch | Facebook


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 15, 2020)

hitmouse said:


> Does anyone know if there's a good way to remember the difference between Toby Young and Rod Liddle? Like a catchy rhyme or mnemonic or something? I find myself getting them mixed up a lot, and I would hate to think that I was unfairly characterising Toby Young as a tedious attention-seeking contrarian waste of space when I was actually thinking of Liddle.


Toby Young looks like a failed city trader.  Liddle looks like the kind of posh alcoholic who regularly wets himself.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2020)

belboid said:


> Year ten is 14 and 15, and he wouldn’t ‘dabble much below that’ so 13.
> 
> here’s the bit from Burchill having a pop at sarkar for (belatedly) criticising liddle
> 
> View attachment 243615


She's just had her book cancelled cos of that


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Toby Young looks like a failed city trader.  Liddle looks like the kind of posh alcoholic who regularly wets himself.


like 'a failed Womble who's just been shaken awake in a shop doorway' (Charlie Brooker)


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 16, 2020)

Turns out LIddle has been talking NONCE-SENSE for a while now.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 16, 2020)

Rightwing people are very evil and depraved.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 10, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Rightwing people are very evil and depraved.



Rod Fiddle recently secretly invited to Durham University South College Christmas Party by his mate and stupid fuckwitted prick Tim Luckhurst (a Prof there). During his surprise speech he leered at female students and talked about 'long dangling penises'. Obviously plenty of the usual racism, misogyny, anti-working class and transphobic material too. Students walked out in disgust prompting Luckhurst to call them pathetic. Luckhurst then told a gay student who objected to Liddle's homophobia that 'he shouldn't be at university'. His pissed tory-reject wife started calling them 'arses' and 'inadequates'. Then the cancer media (Mail, talkradio, GBN etc.) whine about 'freezepeech' and 'student snowflakes'. Durham student union's black female president experiencing a wave a racist and misogynist hate. Right wingers are just pure dog shit scum.


----------

